# NEW, EXTREMELY SMALL FEEDER BUGS ??????



## JOHNNY

I RECENTLY NOTICED AN INFESTATION OF SMALL (-1mm) INSECTS IN A BAG OF OAT BRAN. I WAS GOING TO THROW THEM OUT BUT THEN DECIDED TO TRY THEM ON MY FROGLETS. THEY LOVE EM ! THEY ARE ABOUT 1/2 THE SIZE OF A D.melanogasters HEAD !! GREAT FOR BABY THUMBNAILS. RICHARD FROM BLACK JUNGLE IS GOING TO GET ME A GOOD PIC OF THEM WITH HIS PHOTO LOUPE. HE HAS NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THEM AND IS PRETTY EXCITED ABOUT THE WHOLE THING. THEY LOOK ALMOST LIKE VERY TINY TERMITES. THEY ARE DEFINITLY NOT MITES OF ANY KIND NOR ARE THEY GRAIN BEETLES.
HAS ANYONE EVER HAD EXPERIENCE WITH THESE ? DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHAT THEY ARE ?
I'LL POST PICS WHEN I GET THEM.
THANKS
JOHNNY
THIS ISLAND EARTH HERPETOCULTURE


----------



## melissa68

Johnny,

No offense, but writing in all capital letters is considered yelling. Don't know if you were aware of this, but some people are very offended by this.

Melis



JOHNNY said:


> I RECENTLY NOTICED AN INFESTATION OF SMALL (-1mm) INSECTS IN A BAG OF OAT BRAN. I WAS GOING TO THROW THEM OUT BUT THEN DECIDED TO TRY THEM ON MY FROGLETS. THEY LOVE EM ! THEY ARE ABOUT 1/2 THE SIZE OF A D.melanogasters HEAD !! GREAT FOR BABY THUMBNAILS. RICHARD FROM BLACK JUNGLE IS GOING TO GET ME A GOOD PIC OF THEM WITH HIS PHOTO LOUPE. HE HAS NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THEM AND IS PRETTY EXCITED ABOUT THE WHOLE THING. THEY LOOK ALMOST LIKE VERY TINY TERMITES. THEY ARE DEFINITLY NOT MITES OF ANY KIND NOR ARE THEY GRAIN BEETLES.
> HAS ANYONE EVER HAD EXPERIENCE WITH THESE ? DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHAT THEY ARE ?
> I'LL POST PICS WHEN I GET THEM.
> THANKS
> JOHNNY
> THIS ISLAND EARTH HERPETOCULTURE


----------



## Dancing frogs

:lol: A potential new feeder insect is worth yelling about :!: :wink: 
But seriously, heads up, Johnny.
That would be awesome to have another "culturable" feeder, definatly keep us posted.
Any entemologists on the board?


----------



## JOHNNY

RICHARD SHOULD BE SENDING ME THE PICS THIS WEEK. AS SOON AS I GET THEM I'LL POST EM.


----------



## Scott

COOL


----------



## Dancing frogs

Scott said:


> COOL


LOL, NO KIDDING!


----------



## Guest

Heh, yelling in capitol letters. On the chat this one guy puts it in capitol letters cause cant read it. I was wondering (no offense) but if i put " thanks" like "THANKS", is the captolization of thanks yelling rudely?


----------



## kleinhanz

I've seen something similar to what your describing in an old dog biscuit container. Probably the same thing....I'll see what I can dig up...


----------



## Guest

Are they a mealworm type larvae? If so they're probobly Alphitobius diaparinus commonly called buffalo worms, I found these in my hissing cockroach colony and am working on culturing them too.


----------



## Ryan

Sounds like they are pretty easy to culture seeing that they just pop up there :lol: 

Got me excited thats for sure!

Ryan


----------



## steelcube

Hi Johnny... What about the picture? We want to see it


----------



## Guest

Johnny is the most optimistic person i know with all the excited yelling.


----------



## FrankWilliams

These sound to me like Psocids. http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&l ... &q=Psocids

Do these look like them? Let me know how your culturing them, I'd be interested in it.


----------



## frogsintn

Hey Johnny,
I would be interested in the little booggers. Please keep me posted. Oh by the way. Type the way you want to.


----------



## snmreptiles

frogsintn said:


> Hey Johnny,
> I would be interested in the little booggers. Please keep me posted. Oh by the way. Type the way you want to.


Yeah, it's kind of getting old with people getting pissy about the caps in EVER post that he starts. Maybe he just likes to type that way, or can't see it good if he doesn't, or he might need a new keyboard because the caps key is stuck. Who cares! Good luck with the little bugs though Johnny. I just hope that no one ever has to deal with these damn moths that I have everywhere! :evil: They just popped up out of nowhere and now they are culturing themselves in my mealworm bins. I HATE THEM!! And have no idea how to get rid of them. Oh well.

-Shelley


----------



## Guest

sounds like they are mites of some sort, ive got the same thing which i seem to be able to culture only if the oats / wheat is bone dry

*www.dendroworld.co.uk*


----------

